# Everdrive GBA is finally a reality



## garbanzox (Jun 16, 2016)

It's here! It's finally here! Stone Age Gamer is debuting the cart at the Too Many Games convention June 24-26 in Pennsylvania, USA.

Stone Age Gamer will be accepting pre-orders July 1st. Their price is $99, which includes a clear shell and label.

Features
- All save types supported, no rom patching required
- 256Mbit PSRAM (32MByte)
- Fast Loading (Most games load within 1-2 seconds)
- Micro SD Support (SD up to 2GB, SDHC 4-32GB, SDXC 64GB+)
- Quick Boot Ability (skip most games gameboy boot screen)
- Real Time Clock Support
- Recently Played Game List
- Play Random Game Feature


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jun 16, 2016)

Wow that looks very nice it's got a unique case it's a sorta a cross between a GBA cart and a GBC cart


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 16, 2016)

No nice label?
Sweet cart tho, hopefully that the compatibility is worth the price.


----------



## garbanzox (Jun 16, 2016)

Looks like pre-orders start July 1 at SAG
https://twitter.com/StoneAgeGamer/status/743443187025477632


----------



## thaddius (Jun 16, 2016)

Woot


----------



## jefffisher (Jun 16, 2016)

didn't we already have good nearly perfect gba flash carts?
what is special/different about this one.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jun 16, 2016)

jefffisher said:


> didn't we already have good nearly perfect gba flash carts?
> what is special/different about this one.


The price starting probably at 99 dollars as always.


----------



## garbanzox (Jun 16, 2016)

It's an Everdrive. That will mean high compatibility, simple menus, no rom patching... Just load your SD card and go.


----------



## FR0ZN (Jun 16, 2016)

Afaik EZ Flash IV (or whatever the latest is), had no RTC ... of course you can patch games to work w/o one, but a lot of people (including me) care about perfect compatability ootb w/o patching game files etc.

Price aside ... the only thing that worries me is the size. Isn't this thing bigger than a standard GBA cartridge ?? Flashcards sticking out of handheld devices are a bummer imo, esp. on GBA SP and micro


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 16, 2016)

....what is the point of this? i am so confused.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 16, 2016)

So why is it bigger than a normal gba cart? Does it have extra hardware or something? or is that pic a pre-production one? The m3 lite perfect managed to stuff an msd slot and rtc into a ds lite sized case, but this is bigger than a normal gba cart?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 16, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> So why is it bigger than a normal gba cart? Does it have extra hardware or something? The m3 lite perfect managed to stuff an msd slot and rtc into a ds lite sized case, but this is bigger than a normal gba cart?


Can't see much from here but it looks like it has RTC, yeah. Since almost everything is on the front side, there could be some hidden goodies on the other side (solar sensor, maybe?)...


----------



## cvskid (Jun 16, 2016)

Finally the everdrive gba is going to be shown. Now gameboy/color and gameboy advance have good flash carts now. No more need for ez flash anymore.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 16, 2016)

Eww, it sticks out. That's a deal breaker for me.
It'd be perfect if it wasn't for that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 16, 2016)

cvskid said:


> Now gameboy/color and gameboy advance have good flash carts now. No more need for ez flash anymore.


Is the EZ4 a bad GBA flash cart then? If we considered some of the features available in the GBA era that are absent on the EZ4 then there is room for improvement, similar story for some of the things later seen on the DS and other such devices that would be theoretically possible here. However it is broadly reliable, pretty available, pretty cheap as these things go, plays all but about 5 games (maybe about 10 depending upon how you want to view certain hardware fixes http://gbatemp.net/threads/buying-a-gba-flash-cart-in-2013.341203/page-18#post-4756995 , granted some of those would be pokemon games and people seem to like those -- the GBA has far better pokemon clones in robopon and medabots but hey) and has storage enough for most people.

Anyway the sticky out thing seemed like something worth investigating. Fortunately the wiki had a shot of a GBA cart at a kind of similar angle (probably should have just done my own, and still might if I can be bothered to set up the tripod).



I suppose this means people wanting a new standalone cart to jam in a DS lite are back to hunting for an EZ4 lite deluxe too.

Still I am curious to see what goes with this. I liked some of the stuff we saw with the menu demo videos however long ago that was and would like to see the GBA world get a little kick to get moving again. I imagine we will get one here, not sure if any of the staff are still in Pa or are willing to hop across from New Jersey (it is kind of the other side of the city) to see it there though.


----------



## garbanzox (Jun 16, 2016)

My guess is that, like all Everdrive carts I have used, you just drop ROMs on your SD card and you're good to go. No loaders that you have to run in compatibility mode when you update your OS, no patching your ROMs... This alone is worth the price of the Everdrive carts for me.

I'm not at all concerned about the size. I play on a GBA modded with an SP screen, so if the cart sticks out the top, it's no big deal. My Everdrive GB hangs out pretty far, but I can still enjoy having access to every game ever released at my fingertips. Isn't that what flash carts are all about?


----------



## tatumanu (Jun 16, 2016)

Yummy, it looks like the good old Flash Advance cart!


----------



## Grim Ripper (Jun 16, 2016)

That's really great, i hope it has RTC and maybe that solar sensor.

I should find the money to buy it. :/


----------



## raulpica (Jun 17, 2016)

Moved this to USN since I bet a lot of our users will be interested in it.

Anyway, GBAtemp will be getting a review sample and we'll have a review ready ASAP - stay tuned!


----------



## retrofan_k (Jun 17, 2016)

I'll be grabbing this to my collection of Everdrives.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tatumanu said:


> Yummy, it looks like the good old Flash Advance cart!



I had one of them from lik-sang.com, which had the parallel printer port conection, slow as hell and could only handle a few games lol.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 17, 2016)

Sweet!  Can't wait for another official GBAtemp review!


----------



## enarky (Jun 17, 2016)

I hope there's a damn good reason for that cart being that size. If it doesn't support RTC and solar sensors or we'll basically get it for free I can see no reason shoving that behemoth in one of my GBAs over a EZFIV. Can't wait for the review.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2016)

What is this? 2002? Why are all of you so excited about a GBA flashcart.


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 17, 2016)

Stingart said:


> What is this? 2002? Why are all of you so excited about a GBA flashcart.


i don't get it either. its a gba flashcart? so what? there's other gba flashcards, there's gba emulators, there's DS flashcarts that play GBA games, there's GBA games on 3ds. whats so special about this card?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 17, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> i don't get it either. its a gba flashcart? so what? there's other gba flashcards, there's gba emulators, there's DS flashcarts that play GBA games, there's GBA games on 3ds. whats so special about this card?


Original hardware always beats emulators. ALWAYS. The only other real option is the EZ4, nothing else available.

And let's keep in mind that the EZ4 requires patching and doesn't support RTC. If this one supports RTC and does not require any patching, then we're in for a treat.

For example playing the Boktai games without RTC is a real problem - I always forget to set the clock when booting up the Flashcard and as such I miss all the real-time events the game has  Obviously the same goes for the Pokémon games.

If you think that patching isn't an issue, try patching almost 3000 GBA ROMs  I'd love for one to have the entire GBA romset on a 16GB microSD!


----------



## HiddenRambler (Jun 17, 2016)

raulpica said:


> If you think that patching isn't an issue, try patching almost 3000 GBA ROMs  I'd love for one to have the entire GBA romset on a 16GB microSD!



Might i be bold enough to link to this: https://gbatemp.net/threads/an-alternative-to-ezclient-for-gba-roms-new-software.403636/

It can bulk patch pretty much the full GBA library in one go. It even splits then into directories.

Having said that if everdrive supports RTC i'm definitley getting one.


----------



## tatumanu (Jun 17, 2016)

retrofan_k said:


> I'll be grabbing this to my collection of Everdrives.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I still got my parallel linker too! the 128 mb cart i gave away to a friend's kid a few years ago (i regret because its a quality vintage cart now lol) , yep lik-sang.com too in 2002 lol cost a fortune back then. I remember later i had to sand off the edges of the top sides of the cart to make it fit a Phat DS. It was my first flashcart  and remains one of my favorites due to the simple boot menu


----------



## ron!n (Jun 19, 2016)

Since he demoed Boktai....maybe he has a surprise solar sensor built in there. The cart itself closely resembles the Boktai cart. So that would be a real treat.

As for how this is better that EZIV. Probably the biggest difference is quality. My micro SD EZ Flash always has little issues. On two occasions it didnt write my saves properly. And on many many occasions the card wouldnt even read my micro SD at all. The rom load time is ridiculous and it uses a battery to generate save data.

Everdrive GBA  has crazy fast boot times ( go to krikzz's twitter to see) and promises insane compatability. And though the RTC requires a watch battery...saving does not. The direct ( is it called solid state?) saving method was introduced in late generation GBA games and DS games but honestly was the best thing to happen to cartridge saves.

So basically ED GBA is the perfect solution...and if it has a lil solar sensor in that cart...it will be my dream solution as Boktai are my favorite GBA games.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 19, 2016)

If this really lacks the features of the m3 lite perfect then really I don't see the big deal is past the drag and drop. The larger size is a pretty big con too.


----------



## ron!n (Jun 19, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> If this really lacks the features of the m3 lite perfect then really I don't deal is past the drag and drop. The larger size is a pretty big con too.


I dont see how the M3 lite perfect would even come close to Everdrive. and the size might be to accomodate a sun sensor...might.


----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2016)

ron!n said:


> I dont see how the M3 lite perfect would even come close to Everdrive.


The M3 Perfect was, true to its name, perfect. With the exception of exotic sensors such as Boktai or Yoshi Topsy-Turvy, that had to be simulated with key combos, it had 100% compatibility. The Everdrive would do well to be as good as the M3 Perfect.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 19, 2016)

I would hope the size is accommodating something (like the sun sensor).

Otherwise I don't see how the m3 lite perfect can fit RTC, battery and micro sd slot into a ds lite sized cart, while this can't even fit them into a gba sized cart. I really do hope it's size is hiding something nice.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2016)

I really hope this isn't going to be another costly product. Their other products are like 80$ to 160$.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 19, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Original hardware always beats emulators. ALWAYS.


I agree, but on 3DS, if you use VC injection to run GBA games, it runs on native hardware


----------



## cvskid (Jun 19, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> I agree, but on 3DS, if you use VC injection to run GBA games, it runs on native hardware


Have to deal with that 3ds 300 app install limit though. A gba with a front lit screen mod or a gba sp with this is ideal since you can have a complete collection with no app install limit like the 3ds has. That and No multiplayer or gamecube connectivity with gba games on 3ds as well so no chao garden on handheld or 4 player pokemon battles on colosseum or gale of darkness for example.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 19, 2016)

Never seen so many get excited about a hardware tumor...

I need to find an sp.


----------



## cvskid (Jun 19, 2016)

I guess the people who don't like the size of the everdrive gba have never played an original gameboy/color game inside of a gba/sp.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jun 19, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I really hope this isn't going to be another costly product. Their other products are like 80$ to 160$.


Stone Age Gamer is listing them for pre-order at $99.



cvskid said:


> I guess the people who don't like the size of the everdrive gba have never played an original gameboy/color game inside of a gba/sp.


The only problem I have with a cart jutting out of the unit is with the GBA SP when it cuts into the palms of your hands.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2016)

Monty Kensicle said:


> Stone Age Gamer is listing them for pre-order at $99.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jun 19, 2016)

I would get one only if it supports RTC without patching any roms


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 19, 2016)

cvskid said:


> I guess the people who don't like the size of the everdrive gba have never played an original gameboy/color game inside of a gba/sp.



Oh I have. It's about as awkward as a gba game in a dslite


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 19, 2016)

cvskid said:


> I guess the people who don't like the size of the everdrive gba have never played an original gameboy/color game inside of a gba/sp.



I have, it's uncomfortable and awkward. Cart sticking out is fine on the original gba, on an sp it makes it uncomfortable. Same with the gba carts that stuck out because of extra hardware.

Besides that, it's a fair criticism. If the m3 team could fit RTC, battery and Micro sd into a ds lite sized card, 10 years ago, then I don't think it's harsh for people to expect a modern card to be no larger than a gba card or at least question it's size (is it hiding something or is it a single sided pcb because it's cheaper).


As for price. I'm really not sure why people are shocked or surprised at the price. Flashcarts have always been expensive, with the sole exception being slot-1 ds cards. Every other cart has been quite expensive.


----------



## garbanzox (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't know why so many people cringe at the price of a good quality flash cart. I can either buy 4 or 5 used games (and hope I don't get Chinese fakes), or I can get one flash card for the same price. I think that's a hell of a bargain.

I sold most of my GBA games years ago, but I still have a handful of them, I'm sure I can flip them on eBay and easily fund a $99 Everdrive.


----------



## ron!n (Jun 20, 2016)

garbanzox said:


> I don't know why so many people cringe at the price of a good quality flash cart. I can either buy 4 or 5 used games (and hope I don't get Chinese fakes), or I can get one flash card for the same price. I think that's a hell of a bargain.
> 
> I sold most of my GBA games years ago, but I still have a handful of them, I'm sure I can flip them on eBay and easily fund a $99 Everdrive.


This is exactly my thinking on the topic. Frig...two or three of my mint in box NES Classic gba games can probably pay for this cart and if past everdrives are an indication. This will probably be well worth the price of admission.

Has anyone considered that this model is likely in the form it is to support 100% of GBA games. And that he will release a smaller version you can play patched games on? He does seem to produce more that one version/update of most of his flash carts. 

Plus....I am one hundred percent all for being able to play boktai properly with RTC and (crosses fingers) a sun sensor.

Also...it is possible....this cartridge has space in it for a rumble pack a la Drill Dozer. 

So lets wait and see whats up with the size...there may be very good reason for it.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 20, 2016)

garbanzox said:


> I don't know why so many people cringe at the price of a good quality flash cart.



Slot-1 cards. First flash card for a huge amount of people seems to be a ds slot-1 card, so for reason they expect all carts to be priced like that.

Pretty sure most people complaing would break down and cry if they had to buy a flashcart back in the gbc,gba era. My EZFA256 cost me £100-120 (can't remember), 32MB for games, lucky to get 4 gba games on it. My wallet cries even now .


----------



## link491 (Jun 21, 2016)

Wow this looks really nice. Not a huge fan of the cart sticking out and I've already got my stockpile of EZ Flash IV's, but I'll definitely be picking one of these up if only for the the fact that Everdrives are generally super high quality. Not sure why people are scared to pay upwards of $100 for one of these though, Everdrives are always such nice units that I'm generally glad to pay such a price for one if I know I'm going to use it.


----------



## cvskid (Jun 21, 2016)

link491 said:


> Wow this looks really nice. Not a huge fan of the cart sticking out and I've already got my stockpile of EZ Flash IV's, but I'll definitely be picking one of these up if only for the the fact that Everdrives are generally super high quality. Not sure why people are scared to pay upwards of $100 for one of these though, Everdrives are always such nice units that I'm generally glad to pay such a price for one if I know I'm going to use it.


They will understand once they finally own an everdrive. I have a everdrive 64 v3 myself and it is great.


----------



## link491 (Jun 21, 2016)

cvskid said:


> They will understand once they finally own an everdrive. I have a everdrive 64 v3 myself and it is great.


The thing is the price might scare away some of the younger customers with less disposable income. Even for me, $100 is pretty steep but for something like this I feel it's completely worth it especially if it's got an RTC.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 21, 2016)

I wonder what all it supports. It doesn't really matter to me beyond basic curiosity, though. I don't use my GBA anymore. Even then, I have an EZ4 for it that works fine for whatever I might need it for.


----------



## N64 (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm getting one. I love the Everdrive 64 and to have a similar experience on the GBA, well, its a no brainer.


----------



## John_Enigma (Jun 22, 2016)

I really wanna know if this flash cart will work with a Game Boy Macro console: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You know, the ones that you can find on this site.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 22, 2016)

Do other complex* flash carts work with it? If so then this should too, if not then it is exceedingly unlikely that this will.

*many of these GBA clone things actually just dump the ROM and emulate it. This works fine for almost all the GBA library (things like Shrek videos will not work, and obviously the hardware based things like the TV decoder and play yan, not to mention the cheat devices). As most flash carts with menus do loaders, resets and have extra functionality then they only dump the loader and can't get any further. Some simpler flash carts or flash carts you can just flash a game straight to (old NOR GBA era carts and things like the 3 in 1) can work. I guess I could think of a way for flash cart makers to have it work once at least (write a flag to save memory that is reads and for next power on it redirects to permanent memory rather than trying the loader) but it would be of quite limited use -- ignoring saves you might have an easier way of duping DS games into thinking a certain GBA game is present and similar story for certain GC-GBA linkup games.


----------



## Xanthe (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh man, I am definitely getting my hands on one of these!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



John_Enigma said:


> I really wanna know if this flash cart will work with a Game Boy Macro console:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off, that thing is sexy af. It SHOULD work, considering the DS lite could load EZ Flash for me.


----------



## cearp (Jun 22, 2016)

yeah it would be nice to have a better flashcart than my ez4 but... it's a bit big, really this puts me off it, and the price. my ez4 was maybe 3x cheaper, i forget.
although if this has solar and motion sensor then ok, that's cool  i expect cheats too for this price.


link491 said:


> The thing is the price might scare away some of the younger customers with less disposable income. Even for me, $100 is pretty steep but for something like this I feel it's completely worth it especially if it's got an RTC.


i doubt many 'young' people play gba, especially on real hardware. i'm making assumptions yes, but i think it's a safe assumption to make...!


----------



## Jayro (Jun 22, 2016)

jefffisher said:


> didn't we already have good nearly perfect gba flash carts?
> what is special/different about this one.


MicroSD _and_ RTC functionality. No GBA flash cart offers both. Finally, no more RTC patching of roms. But I'm sure there's a few that still need hardware patches, like Warioware Twisted, Kirby Tilt n' Tumble, and the two Boktai games, for example.


----------



## cearp (Jun 22, 2016)

Jayro said:


> MicroSD _and_ RTC functionality. No GBA flash cart offers both. Finally, no more RTC patching of roms. But I'm sure there's a few that still need hardware patches, like Warioware Twisted, Kirby Tilt n' Tumble, and the two Boktai games, for example.


there are three boktai games  but yes


----------



## Jayro (Jun 22, 2016)

cearp said:


> there are three boktai games  but yes


Ah, I didn't know a third was ever released, as I have not played them.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 22, 2016)

Jayro said:


> Ah, I didn't know a third was ever released, as I have not played them.


Blasphemy I remember baking in the summer sun trying to collect solar energy begging for my solar gauge to fill up faster.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2016)

TFW a flashcart is $95 MORE than the actual system it runs on. you can get most GBAs for like $5 like new


----------



## duyluan (Jun 22, 2016)

John_Enigma said:


> I really wanna know if this flash cart will work with a Game Boy Macro console:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like the original Game Boy Micro to me, is it a clone or something?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2016)

duyluan said:


> Doesn't look like the original Game Boy Micro to me, is it a clone or something?


not micro, macro. removed the top screen of the ds to use it as a gba


----------



## raulpica (Jun 22, 2016)

riyaz said:


> not micro, macro. removed the top screen of the ds to use it as a gba


Damn, that should be a punishable crime. Who the heck thought that would've been a good idea?!


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 22, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Damn, that should be a punishable crime. Who the heck thought that would've been a good idea?!



Ben Hack among others. It is done mostly with DSI/lites with irreparable top halves.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 22, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> Ben Hack among others. It is done mostly with DSI/lites with irreparable top halves.


AFAIR the aspect ratio and/or the resolution was completely wrong on the DS Lite, but it has been ages since I've tested GBA games on it.

I just remember liking a real GBA so much more compared to that.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2016)

raulpica said:


> AFAIR the aspect ratio and/or the resolution was completely wrong on the DS Lite, but it has been ages since I've tested GBA games on it.
> 
> I just remember liking a real GBA so much more compared to that.


ive seen many people on the gameboy reddit buying/making a macro


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 22, 2016)

raulpica said:


> AFAIR the aspect ratio and/or the resolution was completely wrong on the DS Lite, but it has been ages since I've tested GBA games on it.
> 
> I just remember liking a real GBA so much more compared to that.



Then you would hate the current xbox one tablets they are making. They are huge and have very poor battery life.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> Then you would hate the current xbox one tablets they are making. They are huge and have very poor battery life.


dafuq?


----------



## cearp (Jun 22, 2016)

in china you can get much cheaper things like that 'gameboy macro';
https://2.taobao.com/item.htm?id=534177759102
https://2.taobao.com/item.htm?id=532870847006
https://2.taobao.com/item.htm?id=531670447247
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=525579464674
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=530519846052

that gameboy macro looks nice but yeah expensive...!

you can pay like maybe $90 for a gba sp inside a dmg housing, very cool!
to get a custom like that in the west would be a lot of money i'm sure.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 22, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Damn, that should be a punishable crime. Who the heck thought that would've been a good idea?!


raulpica clearly not an engineering genius


----------



## TVL (Jun 22, 2016)

A flashcart for the GBA... I don't remember a single game that didn't work on my GBA with the flashcart of that time, and it was the size of a GBA cart.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 22, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> raulpica clearly not an engineering genius


I've repaired enough DS Lites to immediately recognise what the "Macro" is made from, and that's where my comment came from.


----------



## N64 (Jun 22, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> TFW a flashcart is $95 MORE than the actual system it runs on. you can get most GBAs for like $5 like new



Please show me where I can get a like new GBA for $5.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm still waiting for an Everdrive solution for the Neo-Geo, carts have been made before but none before that have compatibility with every game. If anyone could do it, it would be Krikzz.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2016)

N64 said:


> Please show me where I can get a like new GBA for $5.


look anywhere where they sell used things, craigslist, (here in canada kijiji or used>insertcity<)


----------



## Lord M (Jun 22, 2016)

What is Everdrive GBA?


----------



## N64 (Jun 22, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> look anywhere where they sell used things, craigslist, (here in canada kijiji or used>insertcity<)


Doesn't look anywhere "like new" to me.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nintendo-Game-Boy-Advance-Glacier-Handheld-System-AS-IS-/262492862994

The cheapest you can get a "like new" GBA (without backlight) is in the $20-25 range. A "like new" SP would be in the $40 range, unless it has a backlight, which means it will be $60 range. Don't f*cking troll with $5 like new unicorns.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 22, 2016)

Lord M said:


> What is Everdrive GBA?



It's the latest trend diet.

serioisly, though. read the posts in this thread, it is clearly stated what this is.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2016)

N64 said:


> Doesn't look anywhere "like new" to me.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nintendo-Game-Boy-Advance-Glacier-Handheld-System-AS-IS-/262492862994
> 
> The cheapest you can get a "like new" GBA (without backlight) is in the $20-25 range. A "like new" SP would be in the $40 range, unless it has a backlight, which means it will be $60 range. Don't f*cking troll with $5 like new unicorns.


this is the second time someone has said i was trolling when i wasn't. this $5 magic case is also pointed out with NDS flash cards, which all usable ones are over $10

EDIT: my point is that this thing is still much more expensive than the fucking system itself


----------



## link491 (Jun 22, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> EDIT: my point is that this thing is still much more expensive than the fucking system itself


Regarding $5 GBAs: While I don't doubt you're probably right, I've never been able to find an original gba for less than $15, and SPs start at 40 and go upwards of 100 for the backlit model in my part of Canada (might be because of how low the dollar is right now though). So I'm willing to bet that there's quite a few people here who are in similar situations. Kinda sucks tbh, since I remember being able to find bags of multiple GBAs in Value Village for practically no money whatsoever a few years ago.

Regarding The Everdrive: Even so, the cart being $100 is still really excellent if you consider the prices of many of the games if you were to take the time to track down copies of them.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 22, 2016)

It's not suprising that it costs more than a discontinued used system. Flashcarts have always been expensive, with the sole exception being slot-1 ds cards.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 22, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> EDIT: my point is that this thing is still much more expensive than the fucking system itself


How is this a problem? Games have always been more expensive than the consoles. For example, my Wii U cost me something like ~$200, but the games I bought are worth ~$280 together. Same with my 3DSes, and every console I ever bought.
So $100 is not that much, considering you can play every game with it. Even if you include the price of a 64GB SD (~$20), this thing will become cheaper than buying the games if you use more than 8 games with it (considering these days a used GBA game costs ~15 dollars). And when you consider the GBA has much more than 8 games worth playing, it's really not that expensive. Especially when you see the quality of previous Everdrive cards.
(And I know that buying the games and buying a flashcard isn't the same as buying games, but you get my point)


----------



## Jayro (Jun 22, 2016)

duyluan said:


> Doesn't look like the original Game Boy Micro to me, is it a clone or something?


It's a DS turned into a Gameboy Advance.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jun 22, 2016)

N64 said:


> Please show me where I can get a like new GBA for $5.


Me too! I want a $5 GBA.


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> EDIT: my point is that this thing is still much more expensive than the fucking system itself


Compare it to the cost of the games.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 22, 2016)

Veho said:


> Compare it to the cost of the games.


filthy pirate scumm, arghhh




j/k

Edit: i myself am not too hyped about this. i have three flashcards already, four if you count the k-card for the revo k101 as well.

i find the price off-putting and the "oversized" shell makes my neatness sensors cringe. it will probably be awesome software wise, but i have no reason to shell out 100$ for a device that doesn't do anything new than the other devices i already own.


----------



## J-Machine (Jun 23, 2016)

GBA cart market is kinda saturated right now but the everdrive series is usually high compatibility so i'm interested. just hope it doesn't end up like my n8 which had the writable rom part stop working after a few months.


----------



## sp957 (Jun 23, 2016)

I think I might pass on this because I don't like the way it will stick out of my SP.

I sense there will be a v2 down the line tbh.

I don't see a point in getting a ED GBA right now. I know it's better than my EZ Flash IV, but the EZ Flash IV is already set up and patched. Now, if I was just getting my first GBA flash cart, I'd definitely go with the ED GBA.

I hope there is a v2 later on that is your standard GBA cartridge size and that can play GB/GBC games without the need of emulation.

I have a Mega Everdrive, and it's delightful to be able to just drag and drop your games without any programs, and play SMS games on it without an emulator.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2016)

J-Machine said:


> GBA cart market is kinda saturated right now but the everdrive series is usually high compatibility so i'm interested. just hope it doesn't end up like my n8 which had the writable rom part stop working after a few months.



Hardly saturated there are only two carts left in production and both have compromises (EZ4 & Supercard).  If the only compromise for the Everdrive is the size of it (rip for micro users like me) then it'll be the cart to get, waiting for games to load to NOR is incredibly irritating and I'll pay a premium to get around that.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 23, 2016)

I really like the Everdrive GBA looks. I might pick up one just for that Color/GBA hybrid.


----------



## garbanzox (Jun 23, 2016)

From Krikzz.com forum:

Features
- All save types supported, no rom patching required
- 256Mbit PSRAM (32MByte)
- Fast Loading (Most games load within 1-2 seconds)
- Micro SD Support (SD up to 2GB, SDHC 4-32GB, SDXC 64GB+)
- Quick Boot Ability (skip most games gameboy boot screen)
- Real Time Clock Support
- Recently Played Game List
- Play Random Game Feature


----------



## ron!n (Jun 23, 2016)

garbanzox said:


> From Krikzz.com forum:
> 
> Features
> - All save types supported, no rom patching required
> ...


1-2 second game loading? That is insanity. That alone makes this sucker so worth the price of admission. The RTC helps too. And honestly I like that the cart looks like the Boktai Cart, I might even swap mine into an actual Boktai cart.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 23, 2016)

ron!n said:


> 1-2 second game loading? That is insanity. That alone makes this sucker so worth the price of admission. The RTC helps too. And honestly I like that the cart looks like the Boktai Cart, I might even swap mine into an actual Boktai cart.


the loading times, for me, is really the only outstanding part (except for the card itself, kekekeke - making fun of the physical size again). if you have a flashcard already, i believe you wont gain much from "upgrading to an EDGBA. if you dont have a gba flashcard yet and dont mind paying the premium, i say go for the EDGBA.

your idea of using a boktai card, though: wou would do that? destroy a perfectly good game card so you can dremmel the SD Slot? 10/10: best idea ever - IGN

nah, dont do that. the card will come with its own properly designed shell, no need to sacrifice boktai here.


----------



## N64 (Jun 23, 2016)

personally not having to use patch software and the RTC are the selling points for me. I absolutely hate EZ4's pc software.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jun 23, 2016)

Monty Kensicle said:


> Me too! I want a $5 GBA.


Have you guys checked the swap meet? I see $5 GBA's all the time. Not like new, but you can buy one of those glass screen covers and you're good to go.

I even got an ags101 for $25, which I think is pretty good.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jun 24, 2016)

invaderyoyo said:


> Have you guys checked the swap meet? I see $5 GBA's all the time. Not like new, but you can buy one of those glass screen covers and you're good to go.
> 
> I even got an ags101 for $25, which I think is pretty good.


Yeah, that doesn't count as a legitimate source as it depends fully on what the used video game market in your area is like. Like mine for example is dead. No one is selling any $5 GBAs in a 50 mile radius of my residence.


----------



## ron!n (Jun 24, 2016)

Localhorst86 said:


> the loading times, for me, is really the only outstanding part (except for the card itself, kekekeke - making fun of the physical size again). if you have a flashcard already, i believe you wont gain much from "upgrading to an EDGBA. if you dont have a gba flashcard yet and dont mind paying the premium, i say go for the EDGBA.
> 
> your idea of using a boktai card, though: wou would do that? destroy a perfectly good game card so you can dremmel the SD Slot? 10/10: best idea ever - IGN
> 
> nah, dont do that. the card will come with its own properly designed shell, no need to sacrifice boktai here.


Its ok. My copy of Boktai 2 Is broken anyway. I guess whether I use it or not depends on the build quality of the Everdrive. Although in my experience not a single thing about the everdrives seem cheap. Igor/krikzz makes damn quality products!

Now if only Rose Colored gaming would make a transparent GBA sp shell....my life would be complete.


----------



## Hking0036 (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm probably going to hold out a few months for a new firmware version or potentially a hardware revision (everdrive n64 is already on v3, megadrive v2, super everdrive v2), but I'll almost definitely pick one up considering my attachment to the GBA. Granted the only product I own from Krikzz is an SD2SNES which isn't his design, but I'm still very much down. I just wish there was a way to get it to do GB(C) support, but there's no real good way to go about that, I suppose.

The power draw is supposed to be good, as well:
http://krikzz.com/forum/index.php?topic=5139.0


----------



## raulpica (Jun 25, 2016)

Hking0036 said:


> I just wish there was a way to get it to do GB(C) support, but there's no real good way to go about that, I suppose.


That would be flipping awesome, but I'm sure he wouldn't like the ED GBA to cannibalise the sales of his other flashcart


----------



## Hking0036 (Jun 25, 2016)

raulpica said:


> That would be flipping awesome, but I'm sure he wouldn't like the ED GBA to cannibalise the sales of his other flashcart


I'm sure that's true, but I still want to get an everdrive gb for my super Gameboy though. 

It would probably be hard to integrate a physical switch in the cart for that and then deal with the voltage change is what I really meant.


----------



## garbanzox (Jun 25, 2016)

Everdrive GB is totally worth it. I have all GB/GBC games on a 4gb micro SD. So cool.


----------



## sp957 (Jun 26, 2016)

It'd be nice to see an everdrive GB/GBC that is GBA sized. I play on a SP, and it gets annoying when half the cart sticks out.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 26, 2016)

sp957 said:


> It'd be nice to see an everdrive GB/GBC that is GBA sized. I play on a SP, and it gets annoying when half the cart sticks out.



true, but looking at the EDGB, there really isnt that much empty space on the PCB, there seems to be little room for minituarization, krikkz does not seem to be a fan of using both sides of the PCB, there is nothing on the backside of the board.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 27, 2016)

Localhorst86 said:


> true, but looking at the EDGB, there really isnt that much empty space on the PCB, there seems to be little room for minituarization, krikkz does not seem to be a fan of using both sides of the PCB, there is nothing on the backside of the board.


I assume he saves a bunch of money on the pick and place for the PCB components (no need to turn the PCB around during manufacturing) by using a single side.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 27, 2016)

So it sticks out because it's a single sided pcb to cut costs? Nothing special hiding in it?


----------



## N64 (Jun 27, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> So it sticks out because it's a single sided pcb to cut costs? Nothing special hiding in it?



RTC is pretty special considering no other flashcart (still in production) has it.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 27, 2016)

N64 said:


> RTC is pretty special considering no other flashcart (still in production) has it.



the revo k101 does have an rtc that works with the k-card that comes with the device. Its not the card, though, so you're technically still right. And the card itself will also only work on the revo k101. Just noting that there are alternatives to play RTC enabled games properly.


----------



## civickm (Jun 27, 2016)

Cant wait to get one.


----------



## N64 (Jun 27, 2016)

Localhorst86 said:


> the revo k101 does have an rtc that works with the k-card that comes with the device. Its not the card, though, so you're technically still right. And the card itself will also only work on the revo k101. Just noting that there are alternatives to play RTC enabled games properly.



It is an alternative though. Really it comes down to whether the user wants to play on an official console or not. Revo K101 and the ED GBA are about the same price, though I would ALWAYS go with the ED GBA (because Revo is junk IMO)


----------



## ron!n (Jun 28, 2016)

N64 said:


> It is an alternative though. Really it comes down to whether the user wants to play on an official console or not. Revo K101 and the ED GBA are about the same price, though I would ALWAYS go with the ED GBA (because Revo is junk IMO)


I have to agree with this. Though the REVO is capable, it is incredibly cheap feeling compared to an actual GBA. This makes the Everdrive pretty much the best option for playing on original hardware. My micro SD EZFlash of course I can use in a gba but again, it is shoddy as far as craftsmanship goes. The Everdrive feels and functions with, incredible quality. This will petty much be the definitive flash card for GBA until Krikzz himself makes another one.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 28, 2016)

ron!n said:


> I have to agree with this. Though the REVO is capable, it is incredibly cheap feeling compared to an actual GBA. This makes the Everdrive pretty much the best option for playing on original hardware. My micro SD EZFlash of course I can use in a gba but again, it is shoddy as far as craftsmanship goes. The Everdrive feels and functions with, incredible quality. This will petty much be the definitive flash card for GBA until Krikzz himself makes another one.


I guess it depends on your tastes. I prefer the revo k 101 to the regular GBA because of the Backlit display. And I prefer it to the AGS-101 SP because of the shape, I never was a fan of the SP clamshell design, I always cramp up on it. 

That said, a regular GBA and the SP have the huge advantage of being able to play GB/GBC games and flash carts as well, so I can see why one might go for the slightly more expensive but very polished EDGBA. 

Either way, both are good ways to enjoy our old school GBA games.  

Gesendet von meinem Elephone p6000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## garbanzox (Jul 1, 2016)

Pre-orders up at StoneAgeGamer. They expect to ship before the month is out.

Site was unusuable for the first hour, but it's getting better now. The product is obviously popular.


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 4, 2016)

jefffisher said:


> didn't we already have good nearly perfect gba flash carts?
> what is special/different about this one.


M3 Perfect discontinued way too early, and goes for eBay ransom levels online.

EZ4 demands on ROM patching and has completely broken .cht support. And truthfully, their stock ROM patcher/manager client is miserably bad. Anything much newer was made to only really work with the DS and DS lite, which after my experience, not really expecting any of them to last at all. Also, no RTC and no Rumble support. Sadly, even with improved patchers like ezGBA, there are absolutely a lot of games that just flat out will not work once patched to run on the EZ 4. While the new firmware for the EZ 4 has been great to finally have enough storage for every game, I haven't been able to get Mario Kart GBA working on it since.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 4, 2016)

It's not THAT big...


----------



## N64 (Jul 5, 2016)

Anyone got a pic showing how it looks with a DS lite?


----------



## Flame (Jul 5, 2016)

so we can start buying this thing or what?


----------



## hug0-a7x (Jul 5, 2016)

I hope run GBC games too. (no emulation)


----------



## garbanzox (Jul 5, 2016)

Flame said:


> so we can start buying this thing or what?



Yes



hug0-a7x said:


> I hope run GBC games too. (no emulation)



No


----------



## Flame (Jul 5, 2016)

garbanzox said:


> Yes




which website


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 5, 2016)

Flame said:


> which website



krikzz.com/store/


----------



## Flame (Jul 5, 2016)

Localhorst86 said:


> krikzz.com/store/



WOAH !

$99....



need to wait a bit before I can buy one.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 5, 2016)

Flame said:


> WOAH ! myself
> 
> $99....
> 
> ...


everdrives have always had a premium price, no exception on the EDGBA. One can safely assume that the build quality (especially of the case itself) will be 1000 times better than the EZFlash for example. Plus no need for parching the roms, a working rtc.... premium features cost premium money. i myself will probably not get one at all, though.


----------



## Johnatan Mnemonikus (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello guys!

Does anyone know where is raulpica?


----------



## koziakauzu (Jul 7, 2016)

$115 with shipping... I'll pass


----------



## Johnatan Mnemonikus (Jul 7, 2016)

Actually 99 + 6 = 105. not 115.


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2016)

Johnatan Mnemonikus said:


> Actually 99 + 6 = 105. not 115.


The $6 is only an estimate/placeholder, until you sign in and enter your shipping address, when it shows the actual shipping price for your location.


----------



## Johnatan Mnemonikus (Jul 8, 2016)

No. That's the final price for shipping.
You can try if you don't believe (: It's really 6 USD.


----------



## koziakauzu (Jul 8, 2016)

Obviously I don't live in the same country as you.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnatan Mnemonikus (Jul 8, 2016)

Obviously the shipping price 6 USD to any country.
However if your country charges you with additional 10 USD for receiving packages... But I haven't heard that Hong Kong post service does anything like that.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 10, 2016)

Johnatan Mnemonikus said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Does anyone know where is raulpica?


I was on a short vacation! I'm back now 

On more important news, our sample should be with us soon!


----------



## migles (Jul 22, 2016)

raulpica said:


> I was on a short vacation! I'm back now
> 
> On more important news, our sample should be with us soon!


12 days later i am so excited...

i would love to have one but my gba stuff is forgotten on the closet

btw to all the people talking about solar sensor...
if it had any features like solar sensor or rumble it would be listed on the features\specs...
come on, in the store it says "low power consumption" and you think they would forget to include a big feature like that?

one of the reasons it's bulky its the easily replaceable battery (and lack of use the back of the pcb)
what the hell means the X5?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 22, 2016)

migles said:


> come on, in the store it says "low power consumption" and you think they would forget to include a big feature like that?


I don't, however I do have to point out that if a GBA flash cart featured it then it got mentioned. There were plenty of GBA flash carts doing things here as this was around the time 3.3V and lower logic got common/cheaper.


----------



## migles (Jul 26, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I don't, however I do have to point out that if a GBA flash cart featured it then it got mentioned. There were plenty of GBA flash carts doing things here as this was around the time 3.3V and lower logic got common/cheaper.


i meant, if it had solar sensor, i don't believe they would forget to advertise it...
"low consumption mode" is a generic seller sentence..
so i was "bitching" about how people ever thought it could have a solar sensor without being advertised on the specs..


----------



## GamingAori (Jul 26, 2016)

did anyone tested pokemon romhacks for example pokemon glazed or gaia with it? when the hack compatiblity is near to 100% this would be an awesome flashcard.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 26, 2016)

GamingAori said:


> did anyone tested pokemon romhacks for example pokemon glazed or gaia with it? when the hack compatiblity is near to 100% this would be an awesome flashcard.


My sample is stuck in the post, but I'll gladly test those when I receive it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2016)

migles said:


> "low consumption mode" is a generic seller sentence..


It is a legitimate selling point, I don't know quite how much these days but during the GBA lifetime and within the flash carts there it was. It could also be that they deliberately picked lower power chips rather than their usual beefy FPGA and such ways of doing things.



GamingAori said:


> did anyone tested pokemon romhacks for example pokemon glazed or gaia with it? when the hack compatiblity is near to 100% this would be an awesome flashcard.


Unlike the NES and SNES and N64 and such I don't think I have ever seen an emulator only ROM hack for the GBA, give or take however you want to feel about lua scripts which is not the same thing. Worst case scenario is probably if the patch makers included a clock fix patch and you have to then lose it as you support RTC. I have not seen that though in released ROM hacks, and only once for a flash cart specific place (so maybe android emulators that might lack such functionality in the modern world might play it similar).


----------



## migles (Jul 26, 2016)

raulpica said:


> My sample is stuck in the post, but I'll gladly test those when I receive it.


i had a pokemon hack unbootable because my m3 has a corrupted memory chip (thats the conclusion i got from trying several stuff)
if this card can play that pokemon hack (i forgot the name, it was pokemon crystal remade on firered\ruby)
it has RTC functions so i was pretty happy to use the m3, but sadly the flashcart is bad..

i hope this card gets DLDI drivers and can be used to dump DS games (and use several homebrew) on the ds.. to replace both my gba cards
would be really neat to use exploader because the borders..
we can now dump DS games using the 3ds, but still, some homebrew requires DLDI patching.. and it's pretty neat to use the old DS for this effect

sadly most very likely that everydrive gba can't be used to transfer pokemons from gen3 to gen4 using the mini-game..


----------



## GamingAori (Jul 26, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Unless the NES and SNES and N64 and such I don't think I have ever seen an emulator only ROM hack for the GBA, give or take however you want to feel about lua scripts which is not the same thing. Worst case scenario is probably if the patch makers included a clock fix patch and you have to then lose it as you support RTC. I have not seen that though in released ROM hacks, and only once for a flash cart specific place (so maybe android emulators that might lack such functionality in the modern world might play it similar).


This is a emulator only rom hack I think: http://www.pokecommunity.com/showthread.php?t=369231 or this was it? http://www.pokecommunity.com/showthread.php?t=351283 . one of these or both didn't work with vc gba rom injection (all other do)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2016)

VC is hardly an accurate emulator, and plain VBA and myboy (both mentioned in one of those) don't have any features like some of the old NES and SNES stuff that used less accurate emulation/bugs in the emulation to expand things, or like the N64 and GC stuff where people directly inject higher resolution textures and such like (including just for text editing purposes).

There are some other things like some GB/GBC save hacks just use the fact most emulators don't require you to observe full protocol with the save memory and then just write as they would normal memory, and there might be some inaccuracy in VBA or something with a quirk of memory that trips things up (maybe a small timing issue or something rather than intentionally abusing a flaw).
If I ever see one I would give decent odds on it being Pokemon that does it (there are enough people there playing with rudimentary asm that it is more likely to happen) but I still don't reckon I have seen it yet.

Equally I should have also said as well as RTC patches I have seen a few include save patches as well and those might trip up certain emulators and flash carts/patching programs.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 27, 2016)

migles said:


> i hope this card gets DLDI drivers and can be used to dump DS games (and use several homebrew) on the ds.. to replace both my gba cards
> would be really neat to use exploader because the borders..
> we can now dump DS games using the 3ds, but still, some homebrew requires DLDI patching.. and it's pretty neat to use the old DS for this effect
> 
> sadly most very likely that everydrive gba can't be used to transfer pokemons from gen3 to gen4 using the mini-game..


Nope, pretty sure it won't have DLDI drivers, but who knows.

Anyway, I can see from the tracking that it's in my city - I should receive it soon!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Nope, pretty sure it won't have DLDI drivers, but who knows.
> 
> Anyway, I can see from the tracking that it's in my city - I should receive it soon!


Cant wait for your review  im really tempted to get one myself


----------



## raulpica (Jul 27, 2016)

riyaz said:


> Cant wait for your review  im really tempted to get one myself


Just got it  I'll start working on the review asap!


----------



## nihlathak (Jul 28, 2016)

I just ordered mine directly from Krikzz. Will most likely take a while before a new batch is being shipped out but what the heck, at least I got my spot in line now


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 28, 2016)

I never really considered buying and everdrive. Too expensive imo. But from what I understand, they are always good.


----------



## Johnatan Mnemonikus (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi Bortz!

If it's not a secret why do you think that EverDrive is too expensive?
What are the reasons?
Thanks!


----------



## ron!n (Jul 28, 2016)

Ummm...The specs had not been fully released when we were hypothesizing about the potential of it having the solar sensor. At that time we were trying to come up with justifications for the cart size. And since the cart stuck out like Boktai, ans Krikzz had posted a test video of Boktai...it seemed like a possibility. Clearly after the specs were posted we knew it wasnt the case.

On another note.....have the first round of these shipped out yet? Anyone know?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 28, 2016)

Johnatan Mnemonikus said:


> Hi Bortz!
> 
> If it's not a secret why do you think that EverDrive is too expensive?
> What are the reasons?
> Thanks!


I can not speak for Bortz but looking directly at the market there are things with almost the same functionality for less than half the price. No save patching and having proper RTC for the three or four games that make use of it (compared to patches which get you maybe 85% of the way there) is nice but whether it is twice the price nice is very much up for debate. Said save patching is not like a modern console either where you need to find gigs of space for the patches and the patching result as things are 16 megs or less on average.
For the other markets the everdrive lot now own there was a clear place to jump with modern designs and sorting harder to do aspects. The GBA in comparison is brutally simple (no mappers, special chips, mbcs, cics and the like), give or take the speed issue which is not so bad just costs more than a NAND reader, with a well developed market and alternatives already in place.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 28, 2016)

Bortz said:


> I never really considered buying and everdrive. Too expensive imo. But from what I understand, they are always good.


Buy the cheaper chinese clones then... the Game Boy one works perfectly as long as you don't update it.


----------



## Johnatan Mnemonikus (Jul 28, 2016)

Nah3DS not everyone prefers not to update. quite a lot of people in the world who has the unreal sum of 100 USD and can update when they want without fear get a brick one day.

FAST6191 what's about loading speed? what's about copying just ROM files on a SD card and not strange convertions? what's about energy consumption? what's about all type saves? save patching and rtc also not so bad things to be honest. nobody prevents you to use your fiesta (: drive. Do you own one of the old devices and trying to convince yourself not to buy EverDrive? (: Ok. you don't need it. Don't buy it. Why do you think that if you are ok to drive fiesta all people in the world must drive fiest too? Maybe those who had an unbelievable sum of 50 USD extra would like to drive "mercedes" or "bmw" but there was only your fiesta. However there is also strange guys who likes to drive chinese clones of bmw which can disassemble just in the road. Everyone chooses what he likes. If you are so poor that don't have 100 USD(once per your life) for enjoyment it doesn't mean that everyone in the world is the same.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

To be honest very strange to see the comments of the users from developed countries where a worker having low qualification earning the minimal wage needs to work at most 2-3 days to get 100 USD. The price that you pay only once per whole your life for comfortable enjoyment. I understand if a guy from 3rd world Pakistan or Ukraine writes something like that where he needs to work at least a month for 100 USD or even Argentina but UK or the US... really very strange. Sweep the streets 2-3 days and don't cry that you don't have 100 USD.


----------



## migles (Jul 28, 2016)

@Johnatan Mnemonikus 
i think it's something about:
i can get a game boy for 5 or 10 bucks, and loads of cheap games
with 10 bucks i can get a DS flashcart and play "not so old games"
i can play all that games and stuff for free in my watch or nearly any device nowadays..
why the hell will i pay 100 dollars for a cart for such old dead system with less capacity than my tv remote??
it's a "niche" product.. unless pokemon go created a fever that made everyone get a gameboy from ebay, krikkz is limited to costumers who love retro gaming and want a true experience with the "every game released for the system in 1 cart" twist
or people who want to enhance their nostalgia experience..

the price is heavy for me (and i will not be able to purchase it), but i think its a very fair price..
and if the cart has warranty, and is built to last, IMHO the price is just right...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 29, 2016)

Johnatan Mnemonikus said:


> FAST6191 what's about loading speed? what's about copying just ROM files on a SD card and not strange convertions? what's about energy consumption? what's about all type saves? save patching and rtc also not so bad things to be honest. nobody prevents you to use your fiesta (: drive. Do you own one of the old devices and trying to convince yourself not to buy EverDrive? (: Ok. you don't need it. Don't buy it. Why do you think that if you are ok to drive fiesta all people in the world must drive fiest too? Maybe those who had an unbelievable sum of 50 USD extra would like to drive "mercedes" or "bmw" but there was only your fiesta. However there is also strange guys who likes to drive chinese clones of bmw which can disassemble just in the road. Everyone chooses what he likes. If you are so poor that don't have 100 USD(once per your life) for enjoyment it doesn't mean that everyone in the world is the same.



Fast loading is nice but it is still measured in seconds for a game you theoretically will be playing for a lot longer, I mentioned no save patching but it is also hardly like save patching is a strange and hard to do concept -- an ASCII search and a few bytes that are the same for every sub save type which said ASCII search will tell you, as such there are dozens of programs to do it and are about as easy to use as simply extracting the ROMs in the first place. Do we have stats on the relative energy consumption, I am genuinely interested to see those? Though the competition, unless you go really really old and hard to find, is about in line with a normal cart.

Physical size issue aside then should the features be as advertised it is clearly going to be the best present device on the market, however if my goal is "play basically every GBA game" then it represents a significant extra investment over the alternatives which will also allow me to play basically every GBA game just fine and with pretty minimal hassle. Said differences might well mean something to quite a few people as the primary differences will play out in the gem named pokemon games, something which causes no end of traumas in sites like this so I have to assume they are somewhat popular, but it is not something that was unplayable before. 

I am quite glad to see some competition in the GBA flash cart market as it could do with a bit of a kick in the arse, however it is not like we were all playing with the equivalent of a metal hoop and a stick before and now everdrive comes to drag us into the modern world. To that end it is hard to get excited like it was for their attempts at other systems. Or to continue with your car analogy it might well be like buying a silly expensive saloon when the hot hatch will happily go toe to toe with it and not do badly.

Though with all this said I do also have emulators so much of this is a moot point for me as they do far better from where I sit.


----------



## ron!n (Jul 29, 2016)

Please someone show me where to get a functioning GBA for 5-10 bucks. Pretty please. Ill buy ten.

Nowadays finding a GBA in perfect functional and physical condition for under the 30-50 price range is considered a good find. Even on kijiji. Sorry im Canadian...I guess in USD  maybe its more like 25-40.

The only flash card that I found worked perfectly for me up to this point was the EZflash lite. But that doesnt fit in the gba. Ive had most other cards including two of the newer micro sd ezflash model and have on several occasions had problems with each and every one. The new micro sd ez flash being the worst of the bunch because both have read/write, save and contact problems. The build quality is so low on the newer model that having the ability to use the micro sd is a shoddy consolation prize for having a half assed product.

The big sell for everdrive, aside from all the aforementioned features, is reliability and incredible quality. There is a strong brand reassurance because all of the previous everdrives have performed admirably.

For some people...that degree of trust is well worth 100 bucks. Especially when the alternatives are cheap chinese products that are pretty much a crap shoot every time you order one. Do you save money and get a cheap solution...sure. But I want a product I know it still going to be working great for years and years. If my everdribe GB/GBC is any indication. The Everdrive GBA is going to be well worth the price of admission.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 29, 2016)

Only issue I have with the price, is the fact it sticks out. 

When it was speculated if it has X feature, that was one thing. But now it's, it sticks out because it's a single sided pcb because they are easier and cheaper to produce, but the saving isn't passed on. Just a little dissapointing considering if it was double sided, it should easily fit in a gba sized shell considering the m3l perfect had micro sd & rtc and fit in a ds lite sized shell.


Can't speak for quality of Chinese flashcarts now, maybe they have gone down the shitter, but my EZFA still functions fine (12 years old) and so does my G6L (10 years old).


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 29, 2016)

What alternatives? I just assumed all GBA flashcarts were universally discontinued in China by now.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 29, 2016)

Lumstar said:


> What alternatives? I just assumed all GBA flashcarts were universally discontinued in China by now.



The EZ-IV is still kicking around. Pretty sure they are either still producing it or done a large batch not too long ago. Either way, it's still around, but is not drag and drop and lacks rtc.


----------



## exdeath255 (Jul 29, 2016)

i have ezflash 4 and 5[the ds lite one] and i i still want this card. Not specifically for my dslite but for my gba/sp/micro/dsphat.

i hate the bullshit you have to do to set up everything for ez4. The one i got has to use a minisd card. Do any of you guys know what that is? Seriously only people that have this cart know what it is. There apparently is a microsd version but its still not drag and drop and doesnt have rtc and isnt glued together...

im getting this later on just in case he makes a better version but honestly ever since i got ez4 i wanted him to make gba cart cuz i know he'd make it better.  id rather pay 2x as much to get a reliable product.

Also if people want to brag about how theres ezflash plz link to a site that has them i dare you.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 29, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Only issue I have with the price, is the fact it sticks out.


It's true that it sticks out a bit but I'm not really noticing it on my GBA SP. I'll test later with the Micro and the OG GBA.

By the way, nope, no solar sensor 

Loading times are insane, Mother 3 starts in just 2-3 seconds... Which I suppose is great if you like to switch games a lot!


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 29, 2016)

raulpica said:


> It's true that it sticks out a bit but I'm not really noticing it on my GBA SP. I'll test later with the Micro and the OG GBA.



Sticks out about the same as drill dozer and other oversized carts right? Those got on my nerves on my sp.

I could deal with it, I just think if you are going to go with an oversized case because you want to stay single side to save money, then some of that should be passed on and reflected in the price.


----------



## migles (Jul 29, 2016)

raulpica said:


> It's true that it sticks out a bit but I'm not really noticing it on my GBA SP. I'll test later with the Micro and the OG GBA.
> 
> By the way, nope, no solar sensor
> 
> Loading times are insane, Mother 3 starts in just 2-3 seconds... Which I suppose is great if you like to switch games a lot!



test with kirby and the amazing mirror,
i am kinda curious how that card works.. does it copy the rom into a ram or something?
super card for gba had loads of issues because it read directly from the sd card.. some cards like EZ iv solved this by including a PSRAM\NOR memory wich the rom get temporary loaded into..
i want to know how that card works...


----------



## Johnatan Mnemonikus (Jul 29, 2016)

Armadillo


----------



## richardparker (Jul 29, 2016)

for the 3ds,right? and whats special in it?


----------



## migles (Jul 29, 2016)

richardparker said:


> for the 3ds,right? and whats special in it?


hu?
sir.. this is a flashcart for the old game boy advance


----------



## richardparker (Jul 29, 2016)

migles said:


> hu?
> sir.. this is a flashcart for the old game boy advance


ohh sorry thanks no use to me


----------



## raulpica (Jul 29, 2016)

migles said:


> test with kirby and the amazing mirror,
> i am kinda curious how that card works.. does it copy the rom into a ram or something?
> super card for gba had loads of issues because it read directly from the sd card.. some cards like EZ iv solved this by including a PSRAM\NOR memory wich the rom get temporary loaded into..
> i want to know how that card works...


Super-fast. Yeah, it copies it over to some kind of PSRAM. It's the same system the EZ IV uses, only using newer components.


----------



## migles (Jul 29, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Super-fast. Yeah, it copies it over to some kind of PSRAM. It's the same system the EZ IV uses, only using newer components.


i was about to ask how it worked on a old ass micro sd card like a class 2 or lower
damn, i am now really excited to get one but i can't affoard it..


----------



## Johnatan Mnemonikus (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi migles
You can find your friends who would like to buy it as well and make a group purchase.
You can get up to -20% discount if you buy from 800 USD (for example 8 EverDrives in such a group purchase).


----------



## migles (Jul 30, 2016)

Johnatan Mnemonikus said:


> Hi migles
> You can find your friends who would like to buy it as well and make a group purchase.
> You can get up to -20% discount if you buy from 800 USD (for example 8 EverDrives in such a group purchase).


thanks for the help. but i has no friends :'(
i guess one way was to group up with gbatemp friends but i don't know how that would work and even with that discount i can't affoard it..


----------



## ron!n (Jul 30, 2016)

So how does it run programs like Goombacolor and pocketNES?

I am especially curious about Shante on goombacolor. On EZflash as well as the Revok101+ Shante suffers from significant slowdown. How does it fare on Everdrive GBA?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't think the flash carts will have any bearing on homebrew like that, or if it does then does it also do it in VBA or no$gba?


----------



## raulpica (Jul 30, 2016)

Indeed, I think FAST is right. I'm readying some GoombaColor + PocketNES testing and I'll try Shantae, but I'm sure it'll slowdown on the ED GBA as well.

IIRC, I remember that Shantae pretty much pushed the GBC to its limits.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Super-fast. Yeah, it copies it over to some kind of PSRAM. It's the same system the EZ IV uses, only using newer components.



Please include some shots of the hardware, comparing the Everdrive with the EZ.

I'm still temped to purchase a couple of Everdrives.
NES SNES n64 mainly...


----------



## raulpica (Jul 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Please include some shots of the hardware, comparing the Everdrive with the EZ.
> 
> I'm still temped to purchase a couple of Everdrives.
> NES SNES n64 mainly...


Yep, already made them. You'll be able to see them in the review


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Yep, already made them. You'll be able to see them in the review



Sweet!
I might eventually get an Everdrive GBA and retire all of me GBA flashcards.
Probably display them in a case or something.


----------



## ron!n (Jul 30, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Indeed, I think FAST is right. I'm readying some GoombaColor + PocketNES testing and I'll try Shantae, but I'm sure it'll slowdown on the ED GBA as well.
> 
> IIRC, I remember that Shantae pretty much pushed the GBC to its limits.


Yeah thats why I wanted you to test Shante specifically. Because it is super taxing on the hardware. If it can run that it'll run anything.I have a GB Everdrive to play Shante on, but it would be pretty cool if it ran well in the GBA Everdrive.


----------



## Hking0036 (Jul 31, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Yep, already made them. You'll be able to see them in the review


excited to see it! Though, I went through the hardware section and I couldn't find any hardware reviews past 2013. I'd like to see the EZ-Flash and Supercard reviews as well, but it's mostly (3)DS stuff by the looks of it.

It might be neat to have a flashing subcategory for hardware reviews too.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 31, 2016)

Hking0036 said:


> excited to see it! Though, I went through the hardware section and I couldn't find any hardware reviews past 2013. I'd like to see the EZ-Flash and Supercard reviews as well, but it's mostly (3)DS stuff by the looks of it.
> 
> It might be neat to have a flashing subcategory for hardware reviews too.


Yeah, somehow those were not included in the review section as they were "normal" forum posts as we didn't have a review center back then. If you google them you should be able to find them


----------



## Hking0036 (Jul 31, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Yeah, somehow those were not included in the review section as they were "normal" forum posts as we didn't have a review center back then. If you google them you should be able to find them


Thanks! I found them, for anyone wanting to see, but all the pictures are long gone:
EZ-Flash IV: https://gbatemp.net/threads/ez-flash-iv-review.32250/
Supercard: https://gbatemp.net/threads/supercard-sd-review.27308/


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 31, 2016)

For the EZ4 SDHC then most things I would say on the matter were said in
http://gbatemp.net/threads/new-ez4-sdhc-in-house-at-gbatemp.381182/
and covered in
http://gbatemp.net/threads/buying-a-gba-flash-cart-in-2013.341203/page-18#post-4756995
One of the links in the second is broken so http://kuwanger.altervista.org/gba/pogoshell/ should be it now.
Also https://ezflash.sosuke.com/viewforum.php?f=12 has various things in case you wanted to use emulators which can be troublesome for some.
For cheats then trainers and GBAATM were the suggested method.

In one of the later pages of the opening thread there I had a little video showing the time taken between SDHC and older revisions, apparently sdhc made loads a bit longer.

There is really not a lot to say on GBA flash carts though -- other than RTC, tilt, solar and the other oddities covered in the second link it is not like older consoles where there were mappers, special chips, cic lockout chips, mbcs and all that jazz that make flash carts a harder game there -- as long as you have the fast memory (supercard does not hence it having major issues and needing all sorts of patching) then there is not a lot to GBA flash carts.


----------



## ron!n (Aug 1, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Yep, already made them. You'll be able to see them in the review


So...when will this review be up?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 1, 2016)

ron!n said:


> So...when will this review be up?


Hopefully soon, compatibility testing is taking a LOT of time


----------



## ron!n (Aug 1, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Hopefully soon, compatibility testing is taking a LOT of time


I bet...damn lot of gba games out there. Did you take any pics of the cart in various GBAs? Personally I love that it is reminiscent of Boktai because it'll match my Boktai GBAsp.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 1, 2016)

ron!n said:


> I bet...damn lot of gba games out there. Did you take any pics of the cart in various GBAs? Personally I love that it is reminiscent of Boktai because it'll match my Boktai GBAsp.


Yep, I'll show a pic of the cart in every GBA model ever released  (big fan of the GBA, I own them all)

EDIT: Tested Shantae, slows down as usual in Goomba Color.


----------



## ron!n (Aug 1, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Yep, I'll show a pic of the cart in every GBA model ever released  (big fan of the GBA, I own them all)
> 
> EDIT: Tested Shantae, slows down as usual in Goomba Color.


 Yeah its my all time favorite game console. In my opinion the only thing the system lacked was a legit survival horror game. I wpuld be happy if someone translated/patched Silent Hill Play Novel or Ghost Trap. Sadly no one seems to have.

I expected as much from Shante...its cool...Ill just keep using my GB Everdrive.


----------



## garbanzox (Aug 3, 2016)

I was hoping pre-orders would be shipped by now. I'm getting anxious!


----------



## Hking0036 (Aug 3, 2016)

For anyone on the edge about this, it might be worth waiting a few more months, as a 'premium' version sounds like it's going to be released: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm still excited for the review, I can't imagine there's a whole lot more to add but at this point I might hold my breath a little.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 3, 2016)

Double sided pcb so it fits in a normal size case. Can't see what else can be added.


----------



## Hking0036 (Aug 3, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Double sided pcb so it fits in a normal size case. Can't see what else can be added.


No idea, other than rumble+tilt there's nothing really significant left out.

Also, for @raulpica there's since been a new os released for it that helps with the compatibility http://krikzz.com/forum/index.php?topic=5410.0


----------



## raulpica (Aug 3, 2016)

Yep, already got that @Hking0036  Had to re-test a few games, Krikzz is working like a machine!



Armadillo said:


> Double sided pcb so it fits in a normal size case. Can't see what else can be added.


Solar sensor?  Just kidding!


----------



## migles (Aug 3, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Sweet!
> I might eventually get an Everdrive GBA and retire all of me GBA flashcards.
> Probably display them in a case or something.


send me them or get me a gba everydrive as a gift for being your trustworthy gbatemp friend  and make me up for the bad m3 you sold me? :C

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hking0036 said:


> For anyone on the edge about this, it might be worth waiting a few more months, as a 'premium' version sounds like it's going to be released:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Armadillo said:


> Double sided pcb so it fits in a normal size case. Can't see what else can be added.





Hking0036 said:


> No idea, other than rumble+tilt there's nothing really significant left out.
> 
> Also, for @raulpica there's since been a new os released for it that helps with the compatibility http://krikzz.com/forum/index.php?topic=5410.0



all of that
and cheat features
real time save (the m3 had it so why not everydrive)
multiple save features (other m3 feature)
compatibility with gba exploader so we can use borders on the ds(lite)


----------



## Hking0036 (Aug 3, 2016)

migles said:


> send me them or get me a gba everydrive as a gift for being your trustworthy gbatemp friend  and make me up for the bad m3 you sold me? :C
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


All everdrives have Gameshark support as a general rule. Don't know if this one does, but that's most likely more of a software thing.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 3, 2016)

migles said:


> send me them or get me a gba everydrive as a gift for being your trustworthy gbatemp friend  and make me up for the bad m3 you sold me? :C



Bad M3?
BAD M3!?

Boy, that M3 was working fine when I had it!


----------



## migles (Aug 3, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Bad M3?
> BAD M3!?
> 
> Boy, that M3 was working fine when I had it!


It works but I told you about the corrupted memory issue/bad memory issue, there are several games that don't work because of that, but they do work on others people m3


----------



## Boured (Aug 3, 2016)

It's Beautiful


----------



## Phantom64 (Aug 3, 2016)

99$ for a f****g GBA R4?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 3, 2016)

migles said:


> It works but I told you about the corrupted memory issue/bad memory issue, there are several games that don't work because of that, but they do work on others people m3



Firmware update?
Card formatted differently?



Phantom64 said:


> 99$ for a f****g GBA R4?



Difference between an Everdrive and an R4 is that the R4 is complete shit quality with no support.


----------



## Phantom64 (Aug 3, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Firmware update?
> Card formatted differently?
> 
> 
> ...


my R4 works since 2009


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 3, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> my R4 works since 2009



So does me mums DSTT.
Doesn't change the fact that it's still an unsupported and cloned cart.

Original manufacturer has long abandoned it and the only way it received updates was via reverse engineering.


----------



## Phantom64 (Aug 3, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> So does me mums DSTT.
> Doesn't change the fact that it's still an unsupported and cloned cart.
> 
> Original manufacturer has long abandoned it and the only way it received updates was via reverse engineering.


Yeah but at the time i bought it for like 5$ lol, not 99$ not worth it for 14 years old games


----------



## migles (Aug 3, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Firmware update?
> Card formatted differently?
> 
> 
> ...


Nay, psram got bad sectors, trust me tried everything to fix it and troubleshooting.. Injecting  a ROM into cart and verifying it most data is alright but there is a small. Area that doesn't match..Most games work but some don't even launch.. 
I wish I could somehow solder a new psram chip to fix it.. But I don't know where I could find such chip..


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 4, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> Yeah but at the time i bought it for like 5$ lol, not 99$ not worth it for 14 years old games



You pay for the quality including the assurance of firmware updates + any repairs might the card not work.
You're not forced to purchase the card you know.



migles said:


> Nay, psram got bad sectors, trust me tried everything to fix it and troubleshooting.. Injecting  a ROM into cart and verifying it most data is alright but there is a small. Area that doesn't match..Most games work but some don't even launch..
> I wish I could somehow solder a new psram chip to fix it.. But I don't know where I could find such chip..



Hm damn ;/
That was a thing I also didn't knew.


----------



## Phantom64 (Aug 4, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> You pay for the quality including the assurance of firmware updates + any repairs might the card not work.
> You're not forced to purchase the card you know.
> 
> 
> ...


My R4 is ok since 2009 x2
Aaand not, imho still not worth 90$


----------



## cvskid (Aug 4, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> You pay for the quality including the assurance of firmware updates + any repairs might the card not work.
> You're not forced to purchase the card you know.
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, anyone who is questioning the prices of the everdrives, you are paying for quality and constant support from krikzz himself. He even checks out the everdrives himself if you ever send it out due to any type of issues.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 4, 2016)

GBA flashcards are way more expensive than DS flashcards because of the hardware involved.

GBA games are expected to be loaded from high-bandwidth memory, so you can't just wedge an SD in there and hope it works. 
Wait, they TRIED THAT and that's what that carwreck of the SuperCard SD/miniSD is - crap compatibility, slowdowns and you have to quick power-cycle for it to save.

So yeah, GBA flashcarts are expensive. Heck, why are you people complaining - these same things costed $300 in 2004!

The EZ-Flash IV is an exception since it's made in China and you know the Chinese can produce stuff for VERY cheap.

I'm gonna do an "EZ-Flash IV vs Everdrive GBA" mini-chapter in my review, and you'll be able to decide for yourself if you want to splurge the premium over the EZ4 or not.


----------



## migles (Aug 4, 2016)

raulpica said:


> So yeah, GBA flashcarts are expensive. Heck, why are you people complaining - these same things costed $300 in 2004!


doctor 64 for nintendo 64? plus in some cheaper models you had to get a computer cd reader which was loads of money back in the day :/

any estimates for the review release? i am hyping, but don't rush it, rather wait and get a good read than wall of mess


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 4, 2016)

and there have always been people that don't understand engineering costing. In this case I have not seen the PCB yet so I can not do a bill of materials (single layer PCB + FPGA or some other potent programmable chip + PSRAM/NOR in the 32 meg range + helper components + custom made case is not a LED with a resistor and a battery holder in an off the shelf case), and I don't know the size of the batch, but when people compare it to a different console with different requirements it does not make much sense. Equally we could probably debate the merits of sample testing vs panel testing vs every item testing and various degrees of that (I don't think these are going to get 30 hours of burn in testing each, however PCB inspection, maybe orientation testing and some flavour of unit test does add up in time. Equally we could contemplate the console in question -- everything else everdrive went into was pretty terrible in terms of what went, back in GBA land we have had the option to have thousands of hours of games and the selection covering basically all of the library play just fine and all usable by mere mortals for many years now, give or take a slight shortage the other year.

No doubt $100 USD is a lot of money to many people that frequent these forums (I would certainly be quite annoyed to lose that much), and a non trivial price jump from the very viable competition. So yes in GBA world it is a harder sell, however some of the logic on display was not great and thus could stand to be pulled up. Equially from what we have seen thus far it does seem to deliver upon what was advertised and that is more than the contemporaries, not much in my opinion but the differences are not in games that hold any interest for me or for me what would be minor extra conveniences, so there is that too.

Beyond that we have time and time again seen people buy the cheapest option, even when advised not to, and wonder why it does not work that well, I am not sure it is the case here for this cart and system but it is a very well established concept. There are plenty of times you can do cheaper and not have a bad experience, it seems flash carts and modding devices are not one of them though save for some cheap mod chips for the Wii (at least if you did not care so much about gamecube) and PS1.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 4, 2016)

migles said:


> any estimates for the review release? i am hyping, but don't rush it, rather wait and get a good read than wall of mess


Lots of personal stuff going on, I'm trying to recoup some lost time by doing more compatibility testing while I can't sit at my PC writing.

Haven't got an ETA yet, but I'd like for it to be published ASAP.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 4, 2016)

raulpica said:


> So yeah, GBA flashcarts are expensive. Heck, why are you people complaining - these same things costed $300 in 2004!



I don't think it's fair to paint everyone complaning on price as just cheap and say, well GBA cards have always cost more.

I know they cost more, my wallet cried out when I bought my EZFA for £100+ for 32MB of storage and then again my G6L for £60 odd or so.

But the price doesn't sit well with me, because of size.

The cart is a larger size than a normal gba cart and sticks out, maybe not a big deal to some, but personally I've found all the carts that stick out, to be irritating on an sp. And why does it stick out, well judging from the pcb and the fact the m3 team stuffed a similar thing into a dslite sized card, it apparently sticks out soley because a single sided pcb was chosen (likely because of cost) at the expense of the size of the card.

That's fine, you want to make that compromise, that's ok, but then it should be reflected in the price. I'm not willing to pay a premium for what I see as a fairly large drawback. Even worse if you use it on a dslite.

I think that's a perfectly resonable position to take, but everyone who complains on price gets lumped in the same group "too cheap", because as with everything by a small dev, no one can criticise.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 4, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> But the price doesn't sit well with me, because of size.
> 
> The cart is a larger size than a normal gba cart and sticks out, maybe not a big deal to some, but personally I've found all the carts that stick out, to be irritating on an sp. And why does it stick out, well judging from the pcb and the fact the m3 team stuffed a similar thing into a dslite sized card, it apparently sticks out soley because a single sided pcb was chosen (likely because of cost) at the expense of the size of the card.
> 
> ...


That's a perfectly legit point, but honestly I find that the price point is okay. It's quality hardware and the support is top-notch. YMMV, obviously.

Truthfully I thought I'd be bothered by the size of the flashcart too, instead it's pretty much not a problem in any case (maybe except the Micro) and I'm almost always playing on my GBA SP 

The thing is that the current price is NOT premium (premium is what you'd pay for the Everdrive 64 v3, the SD2SNES or the Mega Everdrive v2, which are the premium versions of cheaper flashcards), you have to keep in mind that all the flashcards you quoted came from China with their ridiculously low production costs and were also built back when the GBA was super-popular, so they were produced in massive numbers and economies of scale yadda yadda yadda. Also the hardware needed was cheaper back then than now (you can read some posts about the EZ-Team restarting production only when they source the components at the right price), so you need to factor that in as well.

An Everdrive X7 is coming out, it seems, and I'm pretty sure that one will be a dual-sided PCB. Obviously expect it to come with a price premium  Me thinks it'll cost around 160-200$ like the other premium Flashcarts Krikzz builds. Is it worth it paying almost double the price just to not have it stick? I'll leave this up to the users' judgement


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 4, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Honestly I thought I'd be bothered by the size of the flashcart too, instead it's pretty much not a problem in any case (maybe except the Micro) and I'm almost always playing on my GBA SP



Obviously I've not used the cart, but pictures put it the same size as drill dozer and other oversized carts, which I have and get annoyed by.



raulpica said:


> The thing is that the current price is NOT premium (premium is what you'd pay for the Everdrive 64 v3, the SD2SNES or the Mega Everdrive v2, which are the premium versions of cheaper flashcards)



For a GBA cart, I'd argue it's premium. Compared to other carts, GBA games are relativly simple (I'm not saying building a cart is before anyone jumps on me), and outside extra hardware like solar sensor/rumble, there's not much to take into consideration on a per game basis.

There's no mappers like gb/gbc, there's no custom chips like snes, N64 apparently has something in some games (a couple of games are compatible with the v3, but not the 2.5). Those carts you mention, sd2snes supports most custom chips, the n64 v3 supports the few games that the 2.5 doesn't and mega everdrive has stuff like ram cart for cd games. Outside of that it's dev stuff like usb.

So for a system that is relative simple compared to the others, I'd make the arguement that $100 is a premium price.



raulpica said:


> An Everdrive X7 is coming out, it seems, and I'm pretty sure that one will be a dual-sided PCB. Obviously expect it to come with a price premium  Me thinks it'll cost around 160-200$ like the other premium Flashcarts Krikzz builds. Is it worth it paying almost double the price just to not have it stick? I'll leave this up to the users' judgement



I would, I wouldn't be happy about it, as I think a GBA cart being GBA sized should be in the "value" version, but if it's the only way to get a modern gba cart that can match features with my old ones (RTC), then I don't really have a choice.


I just don't like that anyone complaining about the price is instantly being put thrown in as being "too cheap" (for a lot of people, especially those coming from ds carts, it may be true), but not for everyone. Same deal with the size, it just seems a lot of users don't like any criticism on the cart/price, simply because it's krikzz, a small independent, rather than a faceless company. Same deal that goes on in the 3ds section (with GW taking stuff, but not crediting, but people are fine with it the otherway round). It doesn't make for good a discussion on the cart.


----------



## garbanzox (Aug 4, 2016)

Until someone else makes a cart with a feature set similar to the Everdrive (particularly the "no ROM patching required" bit), then comparing prices is pointless. This cart is beyond anything that has ever been produced for the GBA, and the price reflects that.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 4, 2016)

Being the only one of it's kind doesn't give it a free pass from criticism.


----------



## garbanzox (Aug 4, 2016)

No, but it does give its developer the freedom to set his price. And clearly there are plenty of people who see value in the product and are willing to pay $100 for it (including me).

If it's not your cup of tea, that's fine. Criticize it all you want. But we shouldn't base that criticism on a comparison of the Everdrive's price with existing carts that don't offer the same features.


----------



## ron!n (Aug 4, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Being the only one of it's kind doesn't give it a free pass from criticism.


If being a few Millimeters too big is the largest and only complaint about this product then I'm so happy I ordered one. I can think of many serious flaws with almost every single older cart....some devastating like how when you power up the Micro SD ez flash it writes the save to the sd card...which is fine, but if that write is interrupted by anything, your save gets corrupted. That is pretty much a deal breaker for me. I need a reliable, well built card that is going to last. If it loads up games in seconds...even better. If it has an RTC...awesome. if it sticks out just a tiny bit less than Boktai...wow do I ever not care. I played all three Boktai games on my SP and the cart size never bothered me once.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 4, 2016)

garbanzox said:


> No, but it does give its developer the freedom to set his price. And clearly there are plenty of people who see value in the product and are willing to pay $100 for it (including me).



It does, and yeah, people are free to buy if they see the value, it doesn't however, give people the right to simply brush off complaints as people being cheap, which seems to happen whenever anyone criticises it.



garbanzox said:


> But we shouldn't base that criticism on a comparison of the Everdrive's price with existing carts that don't offer the same features.



Assuming you are talking about other gba carts, I never compared  it's price to them, only pointed out I am no stranger to higher priced cards and have bought high priced cards in the past (unlike a lot who may be, due to popularity and price of ds carts).

My criticism comes soley from it being it being oversized, through what seems like a design choice (as far as we know at the moment), while still carrying a high price. I would much prefer a flush cart, even if it cost more & at $100 it's not something I can look past.


Clearly others can, but I don't think I'm being unfair to the cart.


----------



## cvskid (Aug 4, 2016)

It looks like it's about the size of a yoshi tilt n tumble gba cartridge so no problem with me. The only way i could possiby see the size as an "issue" is if using a gba micro but i figured most people would either use a gba sp or a front lit modded original gba.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 4, 2016)

Alright, review is pretty much done. I need to take a few more pics and have someone proof-read it. Ideally I'll have it up by Sunday.


----------



## ron!n (Aug 4, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Alright, review is pretty much done. I need to take a few more pics and have someone proof-read it. Ideally I'll have it up by Sunday.


awesome, cant wait to see what you think. Since there is no embargo...can you give us a 5 word review to hold us till sunday?


----------



## aplant92 (Aug 5, 2016)

Is there any confirmation that this will have cheat support? I saw someone mention earlier that gameshark support is standard, but I can't see this anywhere mentioned by Krikzz...


----------



## raulpica (Aug 5, 2016)

aplant92 said:


> Is there any confirmation that this will have cheat support? I saw someone mention earlier that gameshark support is standard, but I can't see this anywhere mentioned by Krikzz...


Not in at the moment, I'll ask Krikzz if he's working on it. I didn't think much of it since I almost never use cheats, but I suppose it can be a big deal for some users. I'll make a note of it in the review.



ron!n said:


> awesome, cant wait to see what you think. Since there is no embargo...can you give us a 5 word review to hold us till sunday?


Hmm... Five words...
Good cart, read the review


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 6, 2016)

I'll wait for the X7. I just need an AGS-101 for a reasonable price...


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 7, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Alright, review is pretty much done. I need to take a few more pics and have someone proof-read it. Ideally I'll have it up by Sunday.


Can't wait... I need to see the EZ-FLASH vs EVERDRIVE comparison to decide which one to buy


----------



## ron!n (Aug 7, 2016)

Nah3DS said:


> Can't wait... I need to see the EZ-FLASH vs EVERDRIVE comparison to decide which one to buy


There is a comparison vid currently on youtube for the everdrive gba and Ez flash IV. The guy keeps talking about flashing his gba firmware...which either ive never heard of before...or he just is cinfused about how the Ez Flash IV works. Either way the vid itself is pretty darn informative for seeing the two cards in action. Clearly the everdrive blows the EZ out of the friggin water.


----------



## biscuits99 (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes, besides the rom patching, on mine I had to take these steps (2 to 5)
http://ez-flash-iv-review.over-blog...s-guide-on-how-to-set-up-the-ez-flash-iv.html

Admittedly I could well be using the wrong terminology, but it just seemed as though I had to update something (kernel?) in the GBA before the EZ Flash would work.

As an aside, save games seem to transfer ok from EZ Flash to ED-GBA.
And I still impressed by how much FASTER the ED-GBA is at loading the roms.

I havent got the very latest EZ Flash IV, but I'm going to be sticking with the ED-GBA - much more flexible.


----------



## ron!n (Aug 8, 2016)

biscuits99 said:


> Yes, besides the rom patching, on mine I had to take these steps (2 to 5)
> http://ez-flash-iv-review.over-blog...s-guide-on-how-to-set-up-the-ez-flash-iv.html
> 
> Admittedly I could well be using the wrong terminology, but it just seemed as though I had to update something (kernel?) in the GBA before the EZ Flash would work.
> ...


Yeah no...you updated the firmware on the EZ flash perhaps. You would never need to update the GBA itself in any way. That was the only thing that confused me there.

Good video though...how about taking a vid of games like Boktai 2 or Max Payne or Tony hawk pro skater running on the thing. Or is you are able to...pocketnes or goombacolor.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 8, 2016)

Generally speaking other than on a supercard and its clones then any slowdown in games would have been there in the commercial release and increasing read speeds of your RAM/NOR (not to mention what you are seeing is increased write speed in menus which is different) is not going to be like USB loaders vs DVD on the wii or something.
Or if you prefer play it in an emulator and you will see the exact same slowdowns, you occasionally see emulators include load times (I don't know if there are c64 ones that do it but Amiga ones will be default).

With all this said I am finding the excitement kind of odd -- money no object and including rare and hard to come by legacy carts it is going to be the best on the market, however it is not like the other things the everdrive lot came in on and saw new things playable and/or massive increases in usability for.


----------



## garbanzox (Aug 8, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> ...it is not like the other things the everdrive lot came in on and saw new things playable and/or massive increases in usability for.



I would call the lack of ROM patching a massive increase in usability. I never bought a GBA flash cart for that very reason.


----------



## biscuits99 (Aug 8, 2016)

ron!n said:


> Yeah no...you updated the firmware on the EZ flash perhaps. You would never need to update the GBA itself in any way. That was the only thing that confused me there.
> 
> Good video though...how about taking a vid of games like Boktai 2 or Max Payne or Tony hawk pro skater running on the thing. Or is you are able to...pocketnes or goombacolor.



Ah - yes of course! Its been a while since I did that. You're right it was the EZ Flash cart itself I updated not the GBA. I'll make another video with some more details including those games.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 8, 2016)

garbanzox said:


> I would call the lack of ROM patching a massive increase in usability. I never bought a GBA flash cart for that very reason.


I guess it is as a great album title once read, Give Me Convenience or Give Me Death.


----------



## biscuits99 (Aug 8, 2016)

A brief update here:


----------



## ron!n (Aug 9, 2016)

biscuits99 said:


> A brief update here:



This was excellent, thank you! Gives me a pretty good idea of what to expect.
If I hadn't already pre-ordered...Id say you sold me on it.

And yes...give goombacolor a go, the newest version supports save states...which is great. pretty sure the only game that really lags on it is Shante.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 9, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Moved this to USN since I bet a lot of our users will be interested in it.
> 
> Anyway, GBAtemp will be getting a review sample and we'll have a review ready ASAP - stay tuned! [The cart has been out almost a month now... where's the GBATemp review on this thing?/QUOTE]


----------



## raulpica (Aug 9, 2016)

Jayro said:


> The cart has been out almost a month now... where's the GBATemp review on this thing?


I've received it only 10 days or so ago, and I've got a lot of RL stuff going on.



ron!n said:


> And yes...give goombacolor a go, the newest version supports save states...which is great. pretty sure the only game that really lags on it is Shante.


No saving in homebrews at the moment. That's why you guys need to wait for the GBAtemp review instead of watching random vids 

Yours truly has feature-requested save support for Goomba Color, PocketNES, PCEadvance, MSXadvance and PocketSMS. Krikzz is working on it and it should be ready by the end of August.

Anyway, I decided to expand the ED GBA vs EZ4 paragraph and rewrite it a bit. I haven't got much free time these days, but hopefully I'll submit it for proof-read tonight.


----------



## migles (Aug 9, 2016)

@raulpica
hows the rtc, does it still have the small problem found in the m3?
in my m3 starting a new game of pokemon would reset the clock..
for example, if you played ruby for 2 or 3 days, and started a new game on emerald, ruby would prompt the battery message or clock would be wrong..
you could also notice this by, setting the clock on boktai, start a new game in pokemon and boktai would get back to default date in the 2000 year

it was kinda hard to "syncronize" the pokemon games clocks so they would match the same hour and aproximate minutes..


----------



## ron!n (Aug 9, 2016)

raulpica said:


> I've received it only 10 days or so ago, and I've got a lot of RL stuff going on.
> 
> 
> No saving in homebrews at the moment. That's why you guys need to wait for the GBAtemp review instead of watching random vids
> ...


Wow thats great that you requested that. 
Quick question...how well does MSX advance work? Its the only one of the aforementioned emulators I have never tried. Does it emulate msx 1 and two? Basically can it play Metal Gear 1 and 2?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 9, 2016)

migles said:


> @raulpica
> hows the rtc, does it still have the small problem found in the m3?
> in my m3 starting a new game of pokemon would reset the clock..
> for example, if you played ruby for 2 or 3 days, and started a new game on emerald, ruby would prompt the battery message or clock would be wrong..
> ...


Yep, same "bug". It's because of how Pokémon calculates the time - it initialises the clock to 01/01/2000 00:00 and then starts counting from there. Crappiest RTC implementation ever.

Boktai instead sets the time properly. I've already warned Krikzz about this, and he's looking into a solution. Not sure if there's anything he can do, though.

Someone should write an RTC patch for Pokémon which doesn't reset the clock when you first set it, that would solve the issue.



ron!n said:


> Wow thats great that you requested that.
> Quick question...how well does MSX advance work? Its the only one of the aforementioned emulators I have never tried. Does it emulate msx 1 and two? Basically can it play Metal Gear 1 and 2?


Pretty well in my testing. Just MSX1 though, which well, doesn't really have any groundbreaking games (most of them are on NES as well) :/


----------



## GamingAori (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh okay. Because of the rtc bug I'm not interested in the everdrive I hope krikzz will fix it.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 9, 2016)

GamingAori said:


> Oh okay. Because of the rtc bug I'm not interested in the everdrive I hope krikzz will fix it.


Honestly, it's not a bug. It's just something Nintendo didn't think of when making the Pokémon games. Unless you intend to play the three different versions at the same time, you won't face any issue.

I'm not gonna subtract points for it in the review since the issue lies with the original code.

Obviously if Krikzz finds a workaround, he'll get brownie points for that


----------



## GamingAori (Aug 9, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Honestly, it's not a bug. It's just something Nintendo didn't think of when making the Pokémon games. Unless you intend to play the three different versions at the same time, you won't face any issue.
> 
> I'm not gonna subtract points for it in the review since the issue lies with the original code.
> 
> Obviously if Krikzz finds a workaround, he'll get brownie points for that


Do you can test pokemon gaia? I want to play diffirent pokemon rom hacks at the same time so I need a working rtc I think.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 9, 2016)

GamingAori said:


> Do you can test pokemon gaia? I want to play diffirent pokemon rom hacks at the same time so I need a working rtc I think.


Sure, just get a me a list of the stuff you want tested and I'll test it for you 

EDIT: Gaia uses FireRed, which doesn't use the RTC.


----------



## GamingAori (Aug 9, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Sure, just get a me a list of the stuff you want tested and I'll test it for you
> 
> EDIT: Gaia uses FireRed, which doesn't use the RTC.


which games did you test already?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 9, 2016)

GamingAori said:


> which games did you test already?


Pretty much any major games, so expect all the stuff from Nintendo and some other famous games from other companies (Megaman EXE, Castlevania, etc.), but seriously, commercial games compatibility is like 99.9% so I expect practically everything to run on it.


----------



## GamingAori (Aug 9, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Pretty much any major games, so expect all the stuff from Nintendo and some other famous games from other companies (Megaman EXE, Castlevania, etc.), but seriously, commercial games compatibility is like 99.9% so I expect practically everything to run on it.


okay, I want to see if super mario bros advance 4 super mario bros 3 with the wiiu ereader level patch works and pokemon gaia, metroid zero mission and fusion, mario kart super circuit, monster inc., donkey kong country games, banjo kazooie gruntys revenge, pokemon glazed. Does exist a compatible list for goomba color?


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm more interested as to what commercial games don't work. Do you know if there is a list?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2016)

Is there a compatibility list somewhere?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 9, 2016)

GamingAori said:


> okay, I want to see if super mario bros advance 4 super mario bros 3 with the wiiu ereader level patch works and pokemon gaia, metroid zero mission and fusion, mario kart super circuit, monster inc., donkey kong country games, banjo kazooie gruntys revenge, pokemon glazed. Does exist a compatible list for goomba color?


Everything's working, most of the stuff I had already tested and the rest I've just tested them. Nope, just a really old one for Goomba Color 1.0, but the last few versions by Dwedit improve it a lot so I wouldn't look at it.

Blargh, Banjo Kazooie has the longest unskippable intro EVER.



SomecallmeBerto said:


> I'm more interested as to what commercial games don't work. Do you know if there is a list?


Haven't found one yet, and I've been testing loads of stuff.



the_randomizer said:


> Is there a compatibility list somewhere?


Don't think so.


----------



## GamingAori (Aug 9, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Everything's working, most of the stuff I had already tested and the rest I've just tested them. Nope, just a really old one for Goomba Color 1.0, but the last few versions by Dwedit improve it a lot so I wouldn't look at it.
> 
> Blargh, Banjo Kazooie has the longest unskippable intro EVER.


Did you tested the normal version of super mario bros advance 4 or the with the wiiu e-reader level patch? I saw some emulators have problems with this patch so I ask for this specific version


----------



## raulpica (Aug 9, 2016)

GamingAori said:


> Did you tested the normal version of super mario bros advance 4 or the with the wiiu e-reader level patch? I saw some emulators have problems with this patch so I ask for this specific version


The one with the E-reader patch, played a few levels, seemed to work fine.


----------



## migles (Aug 9, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Yep, same "bug". It's because of how Pokémon calculates the time - it initialises the clock to 01/01/2000 00:00 and then starts counting from there. Crappiest RTC implementation ever.
> 
> Boktai instead sets the time properly. I've already warned Krikzz about this, and he's looking into a solution. Not sure if there's anything he can do, though.
> 
> Someone should write an RTC patch for Pokémon which doesn't reset the clock when you first set it, that would solve the issue.


couldn't that be solved by making the clock read only through flashcart firmware or something like that?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 9, 2016)

migles said:


> couldn't that be solved by making the clock read only through flashcart firmware or something like that?


Another solution would be on-the-fly patching. I know Krikzz used those on another ED to solve some game-specific issues, so it could be an option. I'll ask again if there are any news on that in September.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 10, 2016)

Can you test these, raul?

Final Fantasy V Sound Patch
Final Fantasy VI Sound Patch
Rockman EXE 6: Falzar Version [ENG PATCH]
Rockman EXE 4.5: Real Operation [ENG PATCH]
Magical Vacation [ENG PATCH]
Mother 3 [ENG PATCH]


----------



## raulpica (Aug 10, 2016)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Can you test these, raul?
> 
> Final Fantasy V Sound Patch
> Final Fantasy VI Sound Patch
> ...


Sure.

Mother 3, working.
Magical Vacation, working.
Rockman EXE 4.5 (Prof. 9's patch), working, but RTC is not. Krikzz has been notified of this already.
FF4, 5 and 6 with the Sound patch are working as well.
Rockman EXE 6 both versions, working.

Wow, I didn't know there were English patches for EXE 6!

I'll put this stuff in my review


----------



## Prof. 9 (Aug 10, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Rockman EXE 4.5 (Prof. 9's patch), working, but RTC is not. Krikzz has been notified of this already.


If you don't mind me weighing in on this... I tested Rockman EXE 4.5 with the translation patch on my own EverDrive GBA and the RTC worked fine for me, although I did have to manually enable it in the game settings after selecting the game (but before starting it). I'm using a dev build instead of the public patch though, but I don't think that would make a difference.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 10, 2016)

Prof. 9 said:


> If you don't mind me weighing in on this... I tested Rockman EXE 4.5 with the translation patch on my own EverDrive GBA and the RTC worked fine for me, although I did have to manually enable it in the game settings after selecting the game (but before starting it). I'm using a dev build instead of the public patch though, but I don't think that would make a difference.


Just re-tested it on my ED GBA and it still does the same (shows the current date as 0/0/00 0:00) even after setting the clock in the menu before pressing Continue. Looks like it might be a bug with the public patch then?

EDIT: Found the issue. The X5's database thinks that RTC is not supported in this game (shows up as NO, by default). Forcing it to on in the Settings menu makes it work. It's an easy fix for Krikzz, I'm sure it'll be okay in the next version.

EDIT2: Oh, you were talking about the ED's settings menu, not the game menu! Yeah, that made it work  Still, it's a "bug" and I've just reported it to Krikzz.


----------



## Prof. 9 (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah, that's what I meant. Maybe I should have been more clear. I hadn't tried any other RTC games yet, so I didn't know it would auto-enable RTC for those -- that's pretty nifty. In any case, it lets you play the game as intended on this version of the EverDrive OS.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 10, 2016)

Review has been submitted for proof-reading. Should be up either tonight or tomorrow. This time for reals 

I took a bit more time with it since I wanted to expand some of the chapters, hopefully the slight delay will have been worth it!


----------



## garbanzox (Aug 10, 2016)

Awesome, thanks raulpica, can't wait to read it!

Pre-orders from Stone Age Gamer still haven't shipped. I should have ordered directly from Krikzz


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 10, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Sure.
> 
> Mother 3, working.
> Magical Vacation, working.
> ...


Thanks. Great news to hear all those are working. 

The patch for EXE 6 is pretty recent IIRC. Only a year or two old. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## raulpica (Aug 10, 2016)

Well, the review is out - everyone go read it NOW 
http://gbatemp.net/review/everdrive-gba-x5.489/


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Aug 10, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Well, the review is out - everyone go read it NOW



Sweet...thanks


----------



## ron!n (Aug 11, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Well, the review is out - everyone go read it NOW
> http://gbatemp.net/review/everdrive-gba-x5.489/


Awesome.
I wonder if you could test Boktai 2 with Sun Patch as well as Boktai 3 with Eng and Sun Patch. those two games are notorious for having low compatibility with flash carts. You need one of a few specific firmwares on Ez Flash to get them to work and oddly none of them are the newer ones.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 11, 2016)

ron!n said:


> Awesome.
> I wonder if you could test Boktai 2 with Sun Patch as well as Boktai 3 with Eng and Sun Patch. those two games are notorious for having low compatibility with flash carts. You need one of a few specific firmwares on Ez Flash to get them to work and oddly none of them are the newer ones.


That is not true, both games work fine on my ezflash 1.77 with sun patches. Hint: hold L when starting the game. 

Gesendet von meinem UMI_SUPER mit Tapatalk


----------



## raulpica (Aug 11, 2016)

ron!n said:


> Awesome.
> I wonder if you could test Boktai 2 with Sun Patch as well as Boktai 3 with Eng and Sun Patch. those two games are notorious for having low compatibility with flash carts. You need one of a few specific firmwares on Ez Flash to get them to work and oddly none of them are the newer ones.


Oh, I already did. They both work fine. I just forgot to put them in the review. I'll add them.

EDIT: Just noticed Boktai 3 was there (Shin Bokura no Taiyou), just Boktai 2 was missing.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Oh, I already did. I just forgot to put them in the review. I'll add them.


ty for the awesome review btw


----------



## ron!n (Aug 11, 2016)

Localhorst86 said:


> hold L when starting the game.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem UMI_SUPER mit Tapatalk


Seriously....why would you arbitrarily need to hold a button to start the game? That is ridiculous.
And you have tested *Boktai 3* with the Sun *and* English patch? As that is the one that fails the most.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 11, 2016)

ron!n said:


> Seriously....why would you arbitrarily need to hold a button to start the game? That is ridiculous.
> And you have tested *Boktai 3* with the Sun *and* English patch? As that is the one that fails the most.


Yes, boktai 3 works with sun and English patch. 

The EZ flash cards perform a reset before actually launching the game when you hold The L button while selecting it. It's a feature. Now, why the Ezflash team has decided not to do the reset by default is beyond me, but luckily kuwanger has found a way to patch the ezflash firmware to always perform this reset. 

Gesendet von meinem UMI_SUPER mit Tapatalk


----------



## junn (Aug 12, 2016)

Mine arrived few days ago. 


Spoiler









Got some issue with some microSD cards. 
Tried lots of SD formatting tools on SanDisk Extreme 32GB and SanDisk 8GB/Class 4 microSD card but the Everdrive constantly giving me SD IO error.
SanDisk Ultra 32GB and Toshiba 4GB/Class 4 microSD works fine though.
Most games I’ve tried works great except Pokémon pinball ruby & sapphire in which I can’t keep my save.
Overall, it’s a nice cart.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 19, 2016)

junn said:


> Mine arrived few days ago.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



We already have sections on the official Everdrive forum so thats where u should be posting this


----------



## garbanzox (Aug 20, 2016)

Mine arrived today! Working fine with my off-brand memory card.

Nice to finally be able to play SMB3 e-reader levels on real hardware


----------



## ron!n (Aug 25, 2016)

garbanzox said:


> Mine arrived today! Working fine with my off-brand memory card.
> 
> Nice to finally be able to play SMB3 e-reader levels on real hardware


Im excited for those levels too!

I got mine today and tha games work great but many many many roms wont save. I had Boktai not save along with Max Payne,  Megaman Zero, Castlevania COM and a bunch of others.

I replaced Boktai with the Eurasia version and the save worked. So i guess the Everdrive is just super picky about which rom you are using. Its going to be annoying downloading and replacing roms for like 30 games.

On the upside....the GameGear emulator for GBA runs much more smoothly on Everdrive than EZ Flash or Revo K101. I only tried Mega Man so far but unlike other GBA cards...it actually runs at full speed! Which is friggin great!

Also...if you have windows sort your roms alphabetically in a folder prior to transferring they will still be in alphabetical order on the Everdrive. So theres the easy fix for that issue.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 4, 2016)

New update is out, comes with better compatibility for some Sandisk cards and Goomba Color and PocketNES support. That's awesome! 

You can also manually force the save-type for ROMs, which should fix the issue with Homebrews not being able to save.

I'll amend the review after testing the features.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 4, 2016)

Wow I always thought GBA was one of the first to get an everdrive, guess I was wrong. What other cartridge-based consoles don't have an everdrive for them yet? There can't be many left.


----------



## migles (Sep 4, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Wow I always thought GBA was one of the first to get an everdrive, guess I was wrong. What other cartridge-based consoles don't have an everdrive for them yet? There can't be many left.


gamecube could get an everdrive, something like the sd media player thing that plugs to memory card slot
ps:
there are still a fair ammount of consoles left
maybe even ps2 could use an everdrive device, we have FMCB, but what about an equivalent memory card with a usb slot for devs, and a sd slot, for both save reading\writing and even load homebrew (not sure if it's fast enough or possible to load a game thought the memory card slot)


----------



## Hking0036 (Sep 4, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Wow I always thought GBA was one of the first to get an everdrive, guess I was wrong. What other cartridge-based consoles don't have an everdrive for them yet? There can't be many left.


DS will never get one, Saturn doesn't but that's sort of a cop-out to call a cart console. I guess you could say supergrafx


----------



## migles (Sep 4, 2016)

Hking0036 said:


> DS will never get one, Saturn doesn't but that's sort of a cop-out to call a cart console. I guess you could say supergrafx


https://krikzz.com/store/home/35-turbo-everdrive-v24.html
isn't that it?


----------



## Hking0036 (Sep 4, 2016)

migles said:


> https://krikzz.com/store/home/35-turbo-everdrive-v24.html
> isn't that it?


That's for turbografx, Supergrafx was a late successor to that that only got six games.

Actually though, I just realized Neo Geo still only has multicarts. I don't know if Krikzz would touch that though.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 4, 2016)

Hking0036 said:


> DS will never get one, Saturn doesn't but that's sort of a cop-out to call a cart console. I guess you could say supergrafx


I would imagine all those early 80s home computers or the atari and intelli/colecovision systems probably won't get one either, although you could probably buy reproductions for those systems that have a bunch of games bundled together.


----------



## Hking0036 (Sep 4, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> I would imagine all those early 80s home computers or the atari and intelli/colecovision systems probably won't get one either, although you could probably buy reproductions for those systems that have a bunch of games bundled together.


I know the 2600 has the Harmony cart, I don't know about the others though.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 4, 2016)

Hking0036 said:


> That's for turbografx, Supergrafx was a late successor to that that only got six games.
> 
> Actually though, I just realized Neo Geo still only has multicarts. I don't know if Krikzz would touch that though.


Don't forget the Neo Geo Pocket and NGP Color. Apparently they have the best control stick ever.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 4, 2016)

Well, I can confirm that the homebrew saves are now fixed (selecting SRAM seems to be working for almost everything). Looks like I'll be able to give a nice score bump to the ED GBA


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hking0036 said:


> That's for turbografx, Supergrafx was a late successor to that that only got six games.
> 
> Actually though, I just realized Neo Geo still only has multicarts. I don't know if Krikzz would touch that though.


Seing as the supergrafx also used hucards to store it's games and was fully backwards compatible with the turbografx, wouldn't you be able to drop supergrafx games on the turbo everdrive and run them?


----------



## Shining Greninja (Sep 4, 2016)

$100 for a flashcart when I can just use an emulator?  No thanks


----------



## Hking0036 (Sep 4, 2016)

Localhorst86 said:


> Seing as the supergrafx also used hucards to store it's games and was fully backwards compatible with the turbografx, wouldn't you be able to drop supergrafx games on the turbo everdrive and run them?


Supergrafx was reverse compatible with a few but not all turbo games,  I think there's a compatibility issue there somewhere.



Shining Greninja said:


> $100 for a flashcart when I can just use an emulator?  No thanks


This is for people who want to use real hardware, if you don't want to use real hardware then this wasn't made for you to begin with. I love my gba so I'd rather play my gba games on a real gba instead of on a computer or even worse a phone using touch control.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Sep 4, 2016)

Hking0036 said:


> Supergrafx was reverse compatible with a few but not all turbo games,  I think there's a compatibility issue there somewhere.
> 
> 
> This is for people who want to use real hardware, if you don't want to use real hardware then this wasn't made for you to begin with. I love my gba so I'd rather play my gba games on a real gba game instead of on a computer or even worse a phone using touch control.



I still can't understand how can someone play GBA games on a smartphone using touch controls, maybe with button overlay over the game. It's just so bad.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 4, 2016)

Depends what game. For 95% of action games then yeah it would be like pulling teeth (you would never catch me playing turok, Kurukuru Kururin, max payne or ninja cop/five o without a controller/something that clicks when I press it), however the turn based stuff, and there is a lot of it after all, is a different matter. Even more so if you never did the GBA when it was new like I know you were around for. Granted a lot of things it did the DS probably got a version of which had touchscreen controls which map far better but even so.


----------

